# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Gobierno destinaría S/. 130 millones para programa que compensará a nativos por conservar bosques

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Iniciativa será sometida a consulta de pueblos indígenas*   *Lima, jul. 09 (ANDINA).-* El ministro del Ambiente, Antonio Brack, informó hoy que el Consejo de Ministros aprobó un proyecto de ley que plantea la creación del programa Conservemos Juntos, para compensar con un pago anual por hectárea a las comunidades nativas que conserven bosques, lo que demandaría un aporte financiero de 130 millones de nuevos soles por parte del Estado.  
Dijo que dicha iniciativa será consultada con los pueblos nativos y se espera que pueda implementarse en el mes de agosto o de setiembre próximos. 
Será un programa similar a Juntos que tenemos para los más pobres en la sierra, pero estará basado en una cuestión de ambiente, compensación por conservar bosques y una serie de beneficios en base a esto, subrayó. 
Brack destacó que los pueblos amazónicos tiene adjudicados 10.5 millones de hectáreas de bosques y muchas de estas áreas están excelentemente conservadas, lo que refleja su responsabilidad con el medio ambiente. 
En ese sentido, indicó que mediante este nuevo programa los jóvenes de las comunidades nativas serán capacitados en el cuidado y monitoreo de las áreas protegidas para que se puedan desempeñar como guardabosques, porque muchos de ellos viven cerca de estas áreas. 
También se propone la entrega de becas para estudios universitarios, pasantías para capacitación en acuicultura, turismo y otras actividades productivas. 
Dijo que los recursos para este programa serán aportados por el Estado, pero también se podría buscar financiamiento adicional ante entidades internacionales, a través del programa de canalización de recursos para reforestación de bosques. 
El ministro participó hoy en el foro Energías renovables, una opción limpia, organizado por la Tercera Vicepresidencia del Congreso de la República. 
Manifestó que las energías renovables tienen gran potencial de desarrollo en el país, y recordó que actualmente existen 56 concesiones para energía eólica. 
Es una oportunidad para hacer frente a los efectos del cambio climático y creo que debemos apostar por su desarrollo, concluyó.Temas similares: Artículo: Gobierno peruano destinará US$12 millones para la conservación de bosques y áreas protegidas ANA dispone veda de acuíferos para conservar recursos hídricos subterráneos Perú cuenta con casi US$ 50 millones para ejecutar programas de conservación de bosques Minam elabora programa para otorgar compensaciones a comunidades que conserven bosques amazónicos Gobierno lanzó programa munitractor, que beneficiará a 200 mil familias campesinas

----------

